# A Fresh start/A new perspective!



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

4/8/03


45 mins of cardio

10 mins of abs!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey Dave! 

You really need to give us some more info here! 
Whatcha doin', an update please! 

Jen


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

OK, after getting a fresh supply of goodies to rekindle my fire on my workout let me do a quick recall!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Now I haven't worked out like I used to for 2 months due to my Temporary life change.  (Only was doing circuit style training and hated it!!!   )

Quit that stinkin' second job so I could get back to rocking out in the gym, having fun and speaking with friend's and trainers!

So glad to be back!!!

So here goes nothing!


BTW, I am not going to include my foods because it's redundant and I would much rather see my weights and strenght gains!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Sunday

AM workout

Shoulders

- Military BB Press (sitting no back support)
115 lbs- 12 reps/135lbs- 10 reps/155 lbs- 10 reps (2 sets)
- Side lateral raises (using barbells ala DP style)
15 lbs.- 15 reps/20 lbs- 10 reps/25 lbs reps (2 sets)
- Rear DB lateral raises
20 lbs (2 sets) 15 reps/25 lbs. 10 reps (2 sets)
- Front Lateral raises (barbell)
35 lbs (12 reps)/40 lbs 12 reps/ 45 lbs 10 reps

PM Workout

LEGS (1.5 months layoff!!!)

- Barbell Squats
115 lbs. 15 reps/145 lbs. 10 reps/185 lbs. 10 reps (2 sets)
(not going to push it on my day back!!!
- One legged leg press (Each leg)
135 lbs 15 reps/225 lbs 10 reps (3 sets)
- Leg extensions
55 lbs. 15 reps/85 lbs 10 reps/ 105 lbs. 10 reps (2 sets)

and OUCH!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Monday April 7th

The return of the CHEST workout!  (striving to the 135 lb db's  My GOAL!!!)

- DB Bench
45 lbs 15 reps warm up/ 75 lbs. 10 reps/95 lbs. 10 reps/105 lbs 10 reps/ 110 lbs. 10 reps  Goal Fell short but I can't complain bc/ I haven't used weight like that for a month or so!!!

- Decline DB Bench
35 lbs (2 sets) 10 reps/45 lbs (2 sets) 10 reps

Cable Crossovers
65 lbs (each side of course) 4 sets across the board for 12 pause reps)

Light Triceps

- Pushdown (using plates)
110 lbs. (2 sets) 10 reps/155 lbs 10 reps (2 sets)
One arm push downs
25 lbs. across the board (4 sets) for 12 reps

supersetting with

Rope pulldowns
75 lbs.-105 lbs 8 reps across the board for 4 sets


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Tuesday

Damn it I  forgot my straps!!!!  

Back

- Wide grip lat pulldowns
135 lbs. 10 reps/185 lbs/ 10 reps/225 lbs (2 sets) 10 reps)

Fuck!  I missed my other goal!  265lbs!!!    Next time maybe??

- 1 arm DB rows
75 lbs. 10 reps/105 lbs. 10 reps/125 lbs reps (2 sets) 10 reps

- Bent over BB rows
145 lbs 10 reps/185 lbs 10 reps/225 lbs 8 reps)
-Back extensions 15 reps (3 sets)


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Cardio day!

35 mins am in workout


PM- 45 mins of cardio


Oh yeah, ABS are at 15 mins a day but will increase to 30 minutes.


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Thursday!!

Chest!!!  REVENGE DAY!

- DB BENCH!!!
55 lbs. 10 reps/85 lbs. 10 reps/110 lbs. 10 reps/ 125 lbs.- 10 reps
(10 lbs off from my goal!)

- Incline DB flys
25 lbs. 15 reps/ 35 lbs. 10 reps/ 45 lbs. 10 reps

- Pec Deck
45 lbs. 4 sets across the board 10 reps


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

You have got to be kidding me Dave. You have the nerve to go into my journal and post a message about me being a pussy. Now i look at your journal and believe me i am  LMAO.  Did i really see 10 min. of abs? What a joke. How do you use babbells for lateral raises? You dont post your food because you ate a "ham and cheese" sandwich last night.   Opps sorry was i not aloud to tell anyone.  . Then you lift 145lbs squats.  Well i think that is sufficient. My case is closed and i think that we all know who the PUSSY is now. 

love yah, you big sucky.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You have got to be kidding me Dave. You have the nerve to go into my journal and post a message about me being a pussy. Now i look at your journal and believe me i am  LMAO.  Did i really see 10 min. of abs? What a joke.
> 1) I haven't been in the gym religiously for 2 months due to having 2 jobs.  If you want to see the real journal, go l00k at "Visions of Success"
> 2) I don't compete so I don't have to be nuts anymore.   SO THERE!
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

Can i have one more excuse dave?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2003)

SANDWICH EATER *SANDWICH EATER*


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

I give up then!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 12, 2003)

Love yah.


----------



## david (Apr 12, 2003)

Friday

Cardio!!!


----------



## david (Apr 12, 2003)

Saturday AM

Cardio (45 mins)


Sat. Eve


(post later)


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey Dave! 
Glad to see you're posting some more now! 
But, where's the diet??  We need to see the diet! 

Jen


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Saturday AM
> 
> Cardio (45 mins)
> ...


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave!
> Glad to see you're posting some more now!
> But, where's the diet??  We need to see the diet!
> ...



Why?  It's so repetitive! 

I eat basic and I eat clean with giood supplementation!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Ham and Swiss Cheese Sandwiches. Hehehe.


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

you better stop with the Ham and cheese!  I don't like ham but I do like grilled cheese sandwiches.!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2003)

Ummm grill cheese sandwiches. I could go for one if those. You probably make good ones too. Wanta fly me down there so i can have one?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 4/8/03
> 
> 
> 45 mins of cardio



why?

don't you fear catabolizing LBM?


----------



## david (Apr 15, 2003)

Even if your taking "stuff"???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh boy.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

Monday

CHEST

- Incline Bench
45lbs. x 15/85 lbs. x 10/ 105 lbs. x  8  (I hate incline DB's!!!)

- BB Bench
135 lbs x 15/225 lbs. x 14/ 135 lbs. x 20

-DB Bench
115 lbs. x 10 reps/125 lbs x 6

Cable Crossovers
55lbs. x 15/75 lbs x 12/95lbs. x 10 (2 sets)

Cardio- 45 mins


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh boy.



hush.... scream queen!  

  Missing J'bo online


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Yah missing you too.
Your like a pain in my ass that i miss only when your gone.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Get those dirty lips offa my screen, you post whore. Hehe.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

*AND  STOP AVOIDING THE "i am gonna do it thread" WE ARE HAVING ALOT OF FUN WITHOUT YOU*


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

OH YEAH??  I had to build a stinkin' Nextel phone from ground up!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Whatever SLACKER.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2003)

rumour has it that you may be in Edmonton next month ... any truth to the rumour?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

CLAM

www.aircanada.com


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Whatever SLACKER.



It's closing time and I am now answering your reply.  What does that tell you??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

That you are in the dog house and that is why you arent around much lately. Rough...Rough...


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> That you are in the dog house and that is why you arent around much lately. Rough...Rough...



If I ever go into the doghouse, then I'll make sure your my roommate!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

Tuesday


Day off!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

Wednesday

35 mins cardio (6 am)

Abs (20 mins)


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

sure sucky sucky. WE WANTA SEE YOUR DIET DAVE.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

Fine you guys. I shall post the most boringest diet known!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

what, oatmeal and tuna cakes?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

no ham and swiss sandwiches.


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Keep it up Jenny.... jes' keep it up!  

Hiya baby!


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Tuesday

Shoulders


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Wednesday


Back, Bi's


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Thursday

Chest/Tri's


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

friday

Just Cardio


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Saturday

Just cardio


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Sunday

OFF


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

k your diet can not be anymore boring than your workout entries. What the heck are those...they dont tell us anything.


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k your diet can not be anymore boring than your workout entries. What the heck are those...they dont tell us anything.



It's called lack of memory!  

Or







I'm too lazy to recall it for now!


Or




Catch up or 




Ketchup


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

OK, smarties, here comes the diet


Monday

8:00 am

- 1 baked potato
- Lean Turkey
- 1/2 cup of green beans!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

that's all youv'e eaten, Dave??? Damn bro-
You'll waste away!
Eat man! EAT!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

thats alot of food Dave you little pig.


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

No I didn't finish it!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

I wkldfh u!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

anyway.... back to the diary


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm going to have to start again!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

My diary is closed again due to the lack of time etc.  I have now picked up 4 clients at night and all the way up to 2 am!!!

Tonight is different though.  I cancelled all workout on them and forced them to do cardio!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I will keep this to a "sucker" thread though to where I'm going to get the last laught or last laugh and it will be newly entried as


The last laugh... another victim... diary!

In other words, this thread IS CLOSED!!!!!


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

now let's make it a whore thread!~


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Little Amsterdam


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

in a southern town


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

i thought that your journal was closed banana brain 

hope you having a good day.

sorry about last night...will explain later.

xxxJenny.


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

hominy get it on the plate girl


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Momma keep your head down


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Momma it wasn't my bullet


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

don't take me back to the Range


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

I'm just commin out of the cell in my brain


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

ok then.


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

girl you got to know these days


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

which side your on


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Momma got shit


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

she loved a brown man


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

then she built a bridge in the Sheriff's bed


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

she'd do anything to save her man


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

you see her olives are cold pressed


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

and her best friend is a sun dress


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

your kinda scaring me dave  you ok?


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Your silly...............


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

but Momma


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

it wasn't my bullet


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

round and a round and a round I go


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

round and a round this time for keeps


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Father only you can save my soul


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

and playing that organ must count


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

for something


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

girl you got to know these days


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

which side your on


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

Little Amsterdam


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

shut down today


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

they buried her with a


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

butter bean bouquet


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

and the Sheriff now can't ride away


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

she'd do anything to save her man
you see her olives are cold pressed
and her best friend is a sun dress
but Momma
it wasn't my bullet

round and a round and a round I go
round and a round this time for keeps
Father only you can save my soul
and playing that organ must count
for something
girl you got to know these days
which side your on
Little Amsterdam
shut down today
they buried her with a
butter bean bouquet
and the Sheriff now can't ride away
like he said into the sunset
and I won't say
he shouldna paid
but Momma
it wasn't my bullet


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

you sound alot better singing online then you do in person dave.  now stop being a weirdo and say something instead of just trying to rack up postings.


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I've never sang to you silly!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

thank heavens for that


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

may I remind you that I have a background in performing arts???  Mind you also, a degree????  

Anyhoo!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

degree shamagree...still does mean that you can carry a tune without making all the dogs in the neighbourhood howl.


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

that's so it, J'bo!  You've crossed the line of my first love..... music!


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2003)

your first love was the Back Street Boys


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)




----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

This was an accident


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Not the kind where sirens sound


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Never even noticed


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

We're suddenly crumbling


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Tell me how you never felt


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Delicate or innocent


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Do you still have doubts that


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Us having faith makes any sense


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Tell me nothing ever counts


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Lashing out or breaking down


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Still somebody loses 'cause


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

There's no way to turn around


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Staring at your photograph


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Everything now in the past


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Never felt so lonely I


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Wish that you could show me love


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love, show me love,


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

'Til you open the door


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love,


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

'Til I'm up off the floor


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love show me love,


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love,


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

'Til it's inside my pores


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love, show me love,


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

'Til I'm screaming for more


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Random acts of mindlessness


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Commonplace occurrences


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Chances and surprises


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Another state of consciousness


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Tell me how you've never felt


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Delicate or innocent


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Do you still have doubts that


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Us having faith makes any sense


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Tell me nothing ever counts


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Lashing out or breaking down


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Still somebody loses 'cause


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

There's no way to turn around


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

You play games, I play tricks


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Girls and girls, but you're the one


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Played by fucking lunatics


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Show me love, show me love


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Give me all that I want


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2003)

Is anyone posting now besides you Dave???


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

he is just trying to rack up posts....again not quality postings...better watch it Dave your going to get banned.


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Banned???  I never thought of that.  



Still




Not 






Thinking 



About 





It!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I do put quality posts up there  btw, missy!  I just never see you replying to them.

So what's your excuse??


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I have a goal!


It's called 20,000 posts!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

maybe you should get some other goals.

i dont reply cause your singing postings are starting to piss me off...they are dumb.


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> maybe you should get some other goals.
> 
> i dont reply cause your singing postings are starting to piss me off...they are dumb.




I do have MANY goals besides this!  Your just not looking hard enough or paying attention.  Maybe you don't care?


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

oh shut it...i do so care and i do pay attention.....whats that?


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Hee -hee... it's called and attention getter!  It worked!

Here's  a thought!  

Cuando su colmo que usted desea nunca siempre venir abajo ¡Porque en la selva, dé la bienvenida a la selva!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Here's  a thought!
> 
> Cuando su colmo que usted desea nunca siempre venir abajo ¡Porque en la selva, dé la bienvenida a la selva!



translation:
how much for the girl?


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hee -hee... it's called and attention getter!  It worked!
> 
> Here's  a thought!
> ...



Did i mention that i understand what you just said? perv...and the answer is no.

and mr.attention getter GROW UP....and stop pulling girls hair to get their attention...there are other ways...


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

really? What are they?
I've been single so long..I thought the ol' puch in the arm was a sure way to tell the girl I liked her...


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

no you just have to grab her hair...throw her to the ground and pull up her skirt...opps did i say that...


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

<scribbling notes>
so..that works?


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Did i mention that i understand what you just said? perv...and the answer is no.
> 
> and mr.attention getter GROW UP....and stop pulling girls hair to get their attention...there are other ways...




For you I will!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no you just have to grab her hair...throw her to the ground and pull up her skirt...opps did i say that...



What skirt??


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> For you I will!



hey bud-
u sure you wanna try that??? I mean..she IS in comp diet....very cranky...read some her posts???
 
you sir...are a brave man!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

cranky hey.....you havent seen cranky....that was me in a good mood


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

That's for sure!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

comeon be nice...i just woke up


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

you *just* woke up??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Good morning


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Good morning


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

Good morning Big Dave!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

good morning


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You took your coat off and stood in the rain,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You were always crazy like that


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

I watched from my window,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

always felt I was outside looking in on you


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You were always the mysterious one


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

with dark eyes and careless hair,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You were fashionably sensitive, but too cool to care


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Then you stood in my doorway, with nothing to say


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

besides some comment on the weather


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Well in case you failed to notice,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

In case you failed to see,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

This is my heart bleeding before you,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

This is me down on my knees


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

here we go again...thats lame dave...put your singing all in one post...you just want you face to be all down the side of the page.


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

These foolish games are tearing me apart


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You thoughtless words are breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You're breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> here we go again...thats lame dave...put your singing all in one post...you just want you face to be all down the side of the page.




that's right!  

go into Victim thread/for my training etc...


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You were always brilliant in the morning


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Smoking your cigarettes, talking over coffee


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You philosophies on art, Baroque moved you,


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

your silly posts are driving me nuts.
sounds like you aint got no guts.
your whoring has no effect.
so i choose to neglect.
your being a child.
but sometimes get really wild.
and grab any piece of booty you see.
when i really know that all you want is ME.  
NOW THATS FUNNY!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

As I clumsily strummed my guitar


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You'd teach me of honest things


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

so done....not coming to your journal anymore


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

this isn't my journal.... did you read above?!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Things that were daring, things that were clean


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

So I hid my soiled hands behind my back


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Somewhere along the line I must've gone off track with you


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Excuse me, think I've mistaken you for somebody else


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Somebody who gave a damn,


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Somebody more like myself


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

You took off your coat and stood in the rain


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

must be called the weirdo thread then


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

No.... it's called the dead thread!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your silly posts are driving me nuts.
> sounds like you aint got no guts.
> your whoring has no effect.
> ...


j'bo:
student, teacher, body sculpter, motivator..and now...poet!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

its only a dead thread because you killed it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

murderer!
Someone call the waaaaamulance!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your silly posts are driving me nuts.
> sounds like you aint got no guts.
> your whoring has no effect.
> ...



Aren't you quite the lyricist/poet tonight.  For a minute I thought you were a part of Manitoba's thug life-hood!



That 2nd to the last line... how did you know?  It's true... it's damn true!


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

I got me some Horses


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

to ride on


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

they say that your demons


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

can't go there


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

so I got me some Horses


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

to ride on


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

as longs as your army


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

keeps perfectly still


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and maybe I'll find me a sailor


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

a tailor


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and maybe together


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

we'll make mother well


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

so I got me some Horses


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

to ride on


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

as long as your army


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

keeps perfectly still


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

you showed me the meadow


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and Milkwood


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and Silkwood


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and you would if I would


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

but you never would


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

so I chased down your posies


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

your pansies in my hosies


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

then opened my hands


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and they were empty then


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

off with Superfly


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

sniffing a Sharpie pen


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

honey it's Bill and Ben


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

counting your bees


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

oh me honey like


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

one two three


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

the camera is rolling


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

it's easy like


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

one


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

two


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

three


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and if there is a way to find you


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

I will find you


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

but will you find me if Neil


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

makes me a tree an afro a pharaoh


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

I can't go


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

you said so


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

and threads that are golden


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

don't break easily


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You took your coat off and stood in the rain,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You were always crazy like that


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I watched from my window,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

always felt I was outside looking in on you


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You were always the mysterious one


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

with dark eyes and careless hair,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You were fashionably sensitive, but too cool to care


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Then you stood in my doorway, with nothing to say


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

besides some comment on the weather


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Well in case you failed to notice,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

In case you failed to see,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

This is my heart bleeding before you,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

This is me down on my knees


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

These foolish games are tearing me apart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You thoughtless words are breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You're breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You were always brilliant in the morning


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Smoking your cigarettes, talking over coffee


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You philosophies on art, Baroque moved you,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

As I clumsily strummed my guitar


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You'd teach me of honest things


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Things that were daring, things that were clean


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

So I hid my soiled hands behind my back


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Somewhere along the line I must've gone off track with you


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Excuse me, think I've mistaken you for somebody else


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Somebody who gave a damn,


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

Somebody more like myself


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

These foolish games are tearing me apart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You thoughtless words are breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You're breaking my heart


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

You took off your coat and stood in the rain


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

you were always like that


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

crack that whip


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

give the past the slip


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

step on a crack


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

break your momma's back


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

when a problem comes along


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

you must whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

before the cream sits out too long


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

when something's going wrong


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

now whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

into shape


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

shape it up


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

get straight


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

go forward


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

move ahead


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

try to detect it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

it's not too late


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

to whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

whip it good


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

when a good time turns around


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

you must whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

you will never live it down


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

unless you whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

no one gets their way


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

until they whip it


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

i say whip it


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm gonna whip some boy's candy-ass in the gym and this time I bear no responsibility for what happens to him!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

time to whore so I can get to that sunset faster!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

things I need to do and fast!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Don´t wish it away


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Don´t look at it like it´s forever


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Between you and me


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I could honestly say


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

That things can only get better


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

And while i´m away


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn you are fuqing windy!! Oh...hmmmm...this isn't the "fuq" thread is it??? Oh well...you are still fuqing windy, Dave.


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Dust out the demons inside


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

And it won´t be long


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Before you and me run


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

To the place in our heartsWhere we hide


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

And i guess that´s why they call it the blues


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Time on my handsCould be time spent with you


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Laughing like children


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Damn you are fuqing windy!! Oh...hmmmm...this isn't the "fuq" thread is it??? Oh well...you are still fuqing windy, Dave.






No, this is me riding out into the sunset... thread!  It's my dead journal thread!!!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Living like lovers


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Rolling like thunder under the covers


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

And i guess that´s why they call it the blues


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Just stare into space


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Picture my face in your hands


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Live for each second


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Without hestitation


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

And never forget i´m your man


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Wait on me girl


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Ciy in the night if it helps


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

But more than eyer i simply love you


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

More than i love life itself-


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

its me isnt it.....


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

absolutely honey!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

hehehe........stirin up some shit....


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

hmmmnnnn mmmmnnnn... I hope I stirred up something last night!

How was candy apple?  Sticky?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

caramel apples are my favorite.......mmmmmmm so tasty....answer to your question is STICKY and warm.


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

mmmnnnn hmmmmmmm


----------

